# Santana rear bike rack



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

I need a rear bike rack for my Santana niobium tandem. I was suprised to see that it didn't have the seat stay brassons. The only rack i've seen is the Old man rack. This rack attaches to the v brakes studs. Where can I buy the this rack and the kit to attach to the brakes? What other alteratives that I can use as a rack for my paniers?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We use an Old Man Mountain rack on our Beyond. It is the only rack we have found that is any where near sturdy enough to take riding out of the saddle with a load. Buy 'em direct.

http://www.oldmanmountain.com/Pages/RackPages/RearRacks.html


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

We have an Old Man Mtn on our Co-Motion as well. We had to get ours with the extra long mounting bars to fit.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

I found out that our Old Man Mtn rack won't go on our new tandem because of clearance issues w/ the disc brakes. If it will fit on your Santana we could work out a deal on it. Shoot me a PM if you want.


----------



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

*same issue with my Santana*

Seems that the only rack is the one that Santana sells will fit my tandem.


----------



## schaubut (May 29, 2011)

Bought the Santana rack made by OMM. Seems like it will do the trick of carry a lot more than we plan on carrying.


----------

